#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Προπτυχιακά & Μεταπτυχιακά >  > > >  >  >  Πιστοποίηση ειδικότητας σχεδιαστών μέσω Η/Υ

## GLILAS

καλησπερα παιδια ειμαι τελειοφοιτος ιεκ ιδεικοτητας σχεδιαστης μεσω συστηματων η.υ. το 2008 αλλα οχι και κατοχος πιστοποιησης.........μας ειχαν δωσει τις ερωτησεις αλλα οχι τις απαντησεις.........και επηδη τωρα μου βγεικε μια περιπτωση να φυγω εξωτερικο αλλα χρειαζεται μια ειδικοτητα μπηκα παλι στο τρυπακι να ξανα δωσω εξετασεις για πιστοποιηση.....το προβλημα μου ειναι το εξης ενω μας ειχαν δωσει τις ερωτησεις δεν μας ειχαν δωσει τις απαντησεις........ενω σε ιδιοτικα ιεκ δινουν κ τις απαντησειςς........μπορει καποιος να βοηθησει την περιπτωση μου?

----------


## jimmny

Τις βρηκες?

----------

